# Vancouver / BC furs!



## Oryxe (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone from/know someone from British Columbia?


----------



## Mirka (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there *waves*
I recommend Vancouver Fur: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vfur/

It's a pretty active group. They all organize a furmeet every 2nd Saturday of the month and a dinner meet on the first or second thursday after the meet.

Personally, I've been to two meets and there are always a ton of friendly people there. I haven't been since October though due to work obligations.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help mate =)


----------



## Mirka (Dec 27, 2008)

Not a problem. Good luck with the yahoo group!


----------



## Keenan~ArcticFox (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in Vancouver and so far i only personally know two furries... There used to be some halloween gigs that went down on granville and such but it's kinda fallen apart. Im thinking of trying to organize a furmeet for halloween '09 but there isn't enough interest yet...


----------

